
Show HN: Themer – matching themes for your editor/terminal/wallpaper/slack - mjswensen
https://themer.mjswensen.com
======
DapperFox
This is pretty awesome. I like the idea of being able to share themes across
all of my UI including slack and alfred which is a bonus.

------
wingerlang
The demo could be bigger, shorter and show off the results longer. I actually
dozed off watching it and missed the results.

Other than that, looks nice.

Consider some form of easy way to contribute by writing 'converters'.

~~~
mjswensen
Thanks for that feedback. I 100% agree about the video length and timing.

There actually is a way to contribute if you use the CLI version (See
[https://github.com/mjswensen/themer#create-your-own-
template](https://github.com/mjswensen/themer#create-your-own-template)),
precisely by writing a converter (I called them "templates"). No support for
that in the GUI version yet (do you think it would be worth adding to the GUI
version?).

